# Rainmeter Skins



## Leandros (7. März 2011)

Moin,


ich suche jetzt schon verzweifelt Skins, die meinen Windows Gagdet ähneln, von der Funktionsweise. Die Gagdets sind mir einfach zu Hässlich, deswegen suche ich ein Skin der mir das was meine Gadgets leisten, bieten kann. 
Ich habe tausende Skins gefunden, die CPU Auslastung Anzeigen. Aber niemals GPU. Geschweige den Temperaturen für eines von beidem. Villeicht gibt es ja ein paar, die Rainmeter kennen, und mir Helfen können  (Hoffe es sehr!)

Meine Gadgets, welche ich ersetzen möchte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(GMail Gadget von Orbmu2k, GPU Inspector von Orbmu2k und Core Temp Gadget von ALCPU.com)


----------



## mae1cum77 (7. März 2011)

Benutze diese Gadgets. Kann man fast alles ein- oder ausblenden und die Farben anpassen...
MfG


----------



## Leandros (7. März 2011)

Naja. Hatte vom Design an sowas gedacht: http://rainmeter.net/RainCMS/sites/default/files/CMSAdmin/abppreview_jpg_70811.jpg


----------

